# هل يخطئ و يعترف البابا؟



## abo_moaaz (24 مارس 2009)

فقط أود أن أعرف

هل يعترف البابا؟
وإلى من؟
حيث انه أعلى سلطه كهنوتيه


----------



## lo_bishoy_ve (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

الاعتراف مفيهوش لا صغير ولا كبير

وهل الاساقفه كلهم بيعترفوا للبابا

مستحيل طبعا​


----------



## Twin (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ أبو معاذ*


abo_moaaz قال:


> فقط أود أن أعرف
> 
> هل يعترف البابا؟
> وإلى من؟
> حيث انه أعلى سلطه كهنوتيه


*نعم يعترف البابا ويعترف لأب كاهن *
*ففي هذه الحاله المعترف ليس البابا كوضع كنسي وكهانوتي*
*بل يعترف كإنسان يخطئ ويطلب الحل *​

*وليكون بركة*​ 

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Kiril (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

البابا ممكن يعترف عند اي حد
مثلا اب اعترافه و هو راهب


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> فقط أود أن أعرف
> 
> هل يعترف البابا؟
> وإلى من؟
> حيث انه أعلى سلطه كهنوتيه


 
الإعتراف لا يكون من سلطة كهنوتية أدنى الى سلطة اعلى
هذا مفهوم خاطئ للأسباب التالية:

+++ الكهنوت سلطة معطاة من الرب يسوع المسيح وهي واحدة للجميع مع إختلاف رتب الخدمة.
ممكن انك تشبهها للروح المعطاة من الله للإنسان. هي واحدة للجميع مع إختلاف الأعمار.

+++ ليس الكاهن من يغفر الخطايا بل الله على لسان الكاهن. 
​


----------



## abo_moaaz (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

*الاخ توين
فقط اريد تصحيح الاسم
ليس ابو مواز ولكن أبو معاذ
وشكرا لك:36_3_1:*


----------



## abo_moaaz (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



أمة قال:


> الإعتراف لا يكون من سلطة كهنوتية أدنى الى سلطة اعلى
> هذا مفهوم خاطئ للأسباب التالية:
> 
> +++ الكهنوت سلطة معطاة من الرب يسوع المسيح وهي واحدة للجميع مع إختلاف رتب الخدمة.
> ...




*وهل يحتاج الله للسان الكاهن كى يغفر الخطايا للشعب

ولماذا لا بد ان يعترف الفرد للكاهن ولا يُسرْ باعترافه لله الذى سيغفر له طالما ان الكاهن ليس له سلطة الغفران. أقصد ما هى الحكمة فى هذا الموضوع؟

وهل كان الاعتراف موجود ايام السيد المسيح؟*


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> *وهل يحتاج الله للسان الكاهن كى يغفر الخطايا للشعب*
> 
> *ولماذا لا بد ان يعترف الفرد للكاهن ولا يُسرْ باعترافه لله الذى سيغفر له طالما ان الكاهن ليس له سلطة الغفران. أقصد ما هى الحكمة فى هذا الموضوع؟*
> 
> *وهل كان الاعتراف موجود ايام السيد المسيح؟*


 


نعم يحتاج الله... واحتياجه *ليس عن نقص* فيه، 
تماما كما كانت الحاحة لظهوره بالجسد وموته على الصليب
هذه حكمة الله وارادته النابعة من محبته لجنس البشر.

 النقص والعيب فينا نحن من نحتاج الى أن نسمع الإرشاد والتوجيه من الأب الكاهن عندما نعترف بخطايانا
كما يحتاج المريض الى الدواء والإرشاد الطبي عندما يذهب الى الطبيب.
  لماذا لا تقول له طالما ان الله هو الشافي لا تحتاح أن تذهب الى طبيب.
يحتاج الإنسان 

السيد المسيح هو من أعطى هذه السلطة

21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا». 
22 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ. 
23 *مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

*



			وهل يحتاج الله للسان الكاهن كى يغفر الخطايا للشعب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**قلنا ستين مرة اني الكاهن وسيط ولا يغفر خطية لانة ليس الله ولكنة وسيط *
*



			ولماذا لا بد ان يعترف الفرد للكاهن ولا يُسرْ باعترافه لله الذى سيغفر له طالما ان الكاهن ليس له سلطة الغفران. أقصد ما هى الحكمة فى هذا الموضوع؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وهل كان الاعتراف موجود ايام السيد المسيح؟*




*هديك مثال يوضح الفكرة*

*مجلس الشعب بيحط قانون القانون بيحكم بية القاضي *

*نفس الكلام الله حط الكتاب المقدس الي بيمشي علية الاب الكاهن فلو حكم الكاهن هيبقي الي حكم الله لية بقي*


*لما القاضي بيحكم مش هو الي بيحكم دة القانون*
*واحنا قانونا الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله*


*لية مقلتش لية القاضي يحكم مالواحد يحكم علي نفسة وخلاص*

*ثم حضرتك لما بتعمل الخطية مش تتكسف علي دمك من الله فلما بتروح تعترف بتحاول تصلح من نفسك وتقول اذا كان انا مكسوف من ابونا مش هتكسف من الله *

*ثم ان هناك اشياء مسلمة من الله لية بتروح الجامع والشيخ بيؤمك متقعد في البيت ومتخشش طول عمرك الجامع ولا الجامع والشيخ وسيط مجرد سؤال*

*يعني لو اتكلمت من عندك في الجزء دة مش هيبقي لصالحك *

*اغريغوريوس*


----------



## ava bishoy son (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

*اجابة جميلة اخى اغريغوريوس
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## abo_moaaz (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



> 21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا».



*هل يعنى هذا ان هناك من ارسل يسوع؟
وانه خوله بأن يرسل من يشاء أم ماذا؟*



> 23 مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».



*أوليس هذا قول صريح أن الكاهن هو من يغفر الخطيه بتكليف من يسوع؟
الذى كلف ايضا من الاب؟
أم ماذا؟
يعنى لو الكاهن رفض يغفر ربنا ميغفرش؟
ولا انا فهمت غلط من الاية

سامحونى ان لا استوعب بسرعة
لطفا بى
وشكرا لكم*


----------



## youhnna (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> *وهل يحتاج الله للسان الكاهن كى يغفر الخطايا للشعب
> 
> ولماذا لا بد ان يعترف الفرد للكاهن ولا يُسرْ باعترافه لله الذى سيغفر له طالما ان الكاهن ليس له سلطة الغفران. أقصد ما هى الحكمة فى هذا الموضوع؟
> 
> وهل كان الاعتراف موجود ايام السيد المسيح؟*



السيد المسيح اعطى السلطان لتلاميذه وقال لهم ما حللتوة على الارض يكون محلولا فى السماء
وما ربطوة على الارض يكون مربوطا فى السماء
وهو سلطان مسلم من جيل الى جيل
واسالك عندما تفعل خطيهوتعترف بها امام الله هل تشعر بالخجل منها لوكنت تشعر ماكنت فعلتها من الاساس لان الله يراك كل حين او لاتؤمن بهذا
دائما وابدا الله يتعامل مع اولاده بواسطه اولاده المختاريين من قبله


----------



## abo_moaaz (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

*سيدى الفاضل اغريغوريوس رفقا بى
وسامحنى على جهلى
بس انا بحاول استوعب صدقنىوبعدين انا بسأل علشان تسرحولى واعتقد ان من حقى انك تفضل معايا الى ان استوعب وافهم*




> 21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا».


*معنى الاية ان الاب ارسل يسوع وخوله بأن يرسل من يشاء*



> 23 مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».



*حضرتك الاية واضحة ان اللى هيغفرله الكاهن يسوع رسول الاب يغفرله والذى سيمسك الكاهن عن الغفران له يبقى يسوع رسول الاب هيمسك برده عن الغفران له*



> هديك مثال يوضح الفكرة
> 
> مجلس الشعب بيحط قانون القانون بيحكم بية القاضي
> 
> ...



*الكلام ده فى قوانين مجلس الشعب اللى برضه ممكن تنتهك حساب مزاج القاضى
بس حضرتك أقراء الايه هتلاقى مرة ثانية إن إرادة الكاهن هى اللى هتكون وهى اللى تغفر أو متغفرش
ده على حسب فهمى وسامحنى ان شايف الية واضحة ولا فيها تفسير ثانى*



> ثم حضرتك لما بتعمل الخطية مش تتكسف علي دمك من الله فلما بتروح تعترف بتحاول تصلح من نفسك وتقول اذا كان انا مكسوف من ابونا مش هتكسف من الله


*
وهو حضرتك لو اتكسفت من الله من البداية كنت عملت الخطية ولا لازم اتكسف من الكاهن الاول ...*


----------



## abo_moaaz (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



youhnna قال:


> السيد المسيح اعطى السلطان لتلاميذه وقال لهم ما حللتوة على الارض يكون محلولا فى السماء
> وما ربطوة على الارض يكون مربوطا فى السماء
> وهو سلطان مسلم من جيل الى جيل
> واسالك عندما تفعل خطيهوتعترف بها امام الله هل تشعر بالخجل منها لوكنت تشعر ماكنت فعلتها من الاساس لان الله يراك كل حين او لاتؤمن بهذا
> دائما وابدا الله يتعامل مع اولاده بواسطه اولاده المختاريين من قبله




*اشكرك على ردك الجميل

ولكن حضرتك لو قرأت ما كتبته أنت لرأيت أن أعطيت الكاهن سلطة الغفران وأحلال ما يريد وابطال ما يريد

اما عن الخطية والاعتراف بها لله فإن كنت أؤمن بالله فعلا وأريد إرضائه ليرضى عنى فأكيد سوف أحس بالخجل والندم على ما فعلت*


----------



## youhnna (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

اخى العزيز لايغفر الخطايا الا الله سبحانه وتعالى والسيد المسيح كان يغفر الخطايا بسلطانه بصفته
الله الظاهر فى الجسد
اما الكاهن فهو الشاهد على اعترافنا بخطايانا امام الله 
والكتاب يقول ان اعترفتم بخطاياكم فهو (الله) امين وعادل يغفرها لنا
ويقرا الكاهن لنا الحل من الخطيه لايمانه بان الله غفرها لنا باعترافنا
هذا دور الكاهن ياابو معاذ
فلن تذهب للكاهن لتقول له انا فعلت خطيه كذا ممكن تغفرهالى هذا عبث وجنون
وهل من الممكن ان يقول الكاهن هذه تغفر وتلك لا
الكاهن عزيزى يتلقى الاعتراف  ويقرا لك الحل من الخطيه لثقته ان الله غفر خطيتك بعد توبتك ومن ثم اعترافك
من له اذنان للسنع فليسمع0000000


----------



## ديديموس (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

المهم إن الأخ معاذ ترك إجابة سؤاله الأصلي 
ودخل على مواضيع تانية
هل سؤالك الأصلي تم الإجابة عليه؟ انتهى الموضوع كده



> *اما عن الخطية والاعتراف بها لله فإن كنت أؤمن بالله فعلا وأريد إرضائه ليرضى عنى فأكيد سوف أحس بالخجل والندم على ما فعلت*



تبقى قابلني إن ما كررتهاش تاني 

الناس بتدفع فلوس كتير وتروح تعترف للمحامي والطبيب النفسي 

ولكن الإعتراف للكاهن مجانا، وفوق كل هذا أنت تفضح عمل الشيطان، وتحصل على الإرشاد الروحي المناسب 

وبعدين محمد أخد اعتراف ماعز بن مالك، ولا انت عندك اعتراض؟


----------



## ديديموس (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> *
> يعنى لو الكاهن رفض يغفر ربنا ميغفرش؟
> ولا انا فهمت غلط من الاية
> *



الكاهن لا يغفر الخطايا خبط لزق 

ولكن معه سلطان من المسيح بقبول التائبين للمسيح، والمسيح هو غافر الخطايا لأنه هو الله (متى 9 : 1 - 8)

المسيح وحده بذبيحته المعلنة على عود الصليب هي لغفران الخطايا 

كل الموضوع أن الكاهن معه السلطان بنقل خطيتي أنا المعترف التائب من فوق رأسي، إلى صليب المسيح حمل الله رافع خطايا العالم 

والموضوع كله للتنظيم لعزل الخطاة المصرين على خطيئتهم وقبول التائبين

لكن في الأول والآخر المسيح وحده من يغفر الخطايا

راجع كورنثوس الأولى الاصحاح الخامس، وكورنثوس الثانية الاصحاح الثاني ، في موقف القديس بولس الرسول مع خاطئ كورنثوس واستخدام القديس بولس الرسول لسلطانه الكهنوتي الذي حصل عليه بوضع اليد في أعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثالث عشر


----------



## مؤمنين (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

ولييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
اصلا لاتوجد وساطة بين العبد وربه والله تعالى ستير يحب الستر والله تعالى خلقناخطائين ليتوب علينا وقد نهانا الله تعالى على لسان اشرف الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدم المجاهرة بالمعاصى حيث قال الرسول الكريم:
(كل امتى معافى الا المجاهرون) يعنى بمعافى يعفى الله تعالى عنهم وهم التوابين
اماالمجاهرون تعنى الذين يجهرون بالمعاصى


----------



## ديديموس (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



مؤمنين قال:


> ولييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> اصلا لاتوجد وساطة بين العبد وربه والله تعالى ستير يحب الستر والله تعالى خلقناخطائين ليتوب علينا وقد نهانا الله تعالى على لسان اشرف الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدم المجاهرة بالمعاصى حيث قال الرسول الكريم:
> (كل امتى معافى الا المجاهرون) يعنى بمعافى يعفى الله تعالى عنهم وهم التوابين
> اماالمجاهرون تعنى الذين يجهرون بالمعاصى



الجهر بالمعاصي يا أخ مؤمنين يعني أن تفعل معصية جهراً 

لا أن تعترف بخطيئتك

فأنت تعترف بالمعصية أمام الضابط ووكيل النيابة والمحامي والطبيب النفسي :t31:

ولا تنسى قول عمر بن الخطاب في الحديث الصحيح : "وَالرَّجْمُ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ عَلَى مَنْ زَنَى إِذَا أُحْصِنَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ إِذَا قَامَتْ الْبَيِّنَةُ أَوْ كَانَ الْحَبَلُ أَوْ الِاعْتِرَافُ" 

ليست وساطة بقدر أنها لتنظيم المجتمع وعزل المخطئ المجاهر بمعصيته ولا يخشى الله، وإعطاء الإرشاد الروحي للتائب

وبعدين بلاش إسلاميات في القسم ده يا ريت رجاءً


----------



## abo_moaaz (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



> *ولا تنسى قول عمر بن الخطاب في الحديث الصحيح : "وَالرَّجْمُ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ عَلَى مَنْ زَنَى إِذَا أُحْصِنَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ إِذَا قَامَتْ الْبَيِّنَةُ أَوْ كَانَ الْحَبَلُ أَوْ الِاعْتِرَافُ"*



*يقصد الاعتراف بالخطية ليقام عليه حد الله فيها وليس للمجاهرة ( وهى توبة من الذنب وندم عليه )
والمقصود بالمجاهرة ان يفعل الرجل الذنب ويستره الله ولا يعلم عنه احد شئ ويصبح فيقول لقد فعلت امس كذا وكذا*


----------



## abo_moaaz (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



> *الكاهن لا يغفر الخطايا خبط لزق
> 
> ولكن معه سلطان من المسيح بقبول التائبين للمسيح، والمسيح هو غافر الخطايا لأنه هو الله (متى 9 : 1 - 8)*



*معه سلطان اي معه سلطة وموكل ممن أعطاه هذه السلطة
بالضبط كما هو الحال فى حالة ان تكون انت حاكم لمدينة ضمن دولة وأوكل لك حاكم الدولة حكم هذه المدينة فأنت مكانه تفعل ما بدا لك وما تراه مناسب كأنك هو*



> اقتباس
> 
> اما عن الخطية والاعتراف بها لله فإن كنت أؤمن بالله فعلا وأريد إرضائه ليرضى عنى فأكيد سوف أحس بالخجل والندم على ما فعلت
> 
> *تبقى قابلني إن ما كررتهاش تاني*



*هكررها تانى واتوب تانى وارجع لربنا تانى بينى وبين ربنا من غير وسيط يحدد التأب من غيره لأن الله وحده هو علام الغيوب ويعلم ما بداخل الانسان وليس أحد أخر*



> *ولكن الإعتراف للكاهن مجانا، وفوق كل هذا أنت تفضح عمل الشيطان، وتحصل على الإرشاد الروحي المناسب*



*مجاناً اوكى
بس انا مش هفضح عمل الشيطان انا هفضح نفسى
لأن الشيطان مش محتاج حد يفضحه لأن ما بيعملش حاجة كويسة*



> *وبعدين محمد أخد اعتراف ماعز بن مالك، ولا انت عندك اعتراض؟ *





> *وبعدين بلاش إسلاميات في القسم ده يا ريت رجاءً *



*مفيش داعى لإسلاميات

ده للكل ولا للمسلمين فقط*


----------



## ديديموس (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> *يقصد الاعتراف بالخطية ليقام عليه حد الله فيها وليس للمجاهرة ( وهى توبة من الذنب وندم عليه )
> والمقصود بالمجاهرة ان يفعل الرجل الذنب ويستره الله ولا يعلم عنه احد شئ ويصبح فيقول لقد فعلت امس كذا وكذا*



سبق وشرحت معنى "المجاهرة بالمعصية" لا داعي للتكرار


----------



## ديديموس (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> *معه سلطان اي معه سلطة وموكل ممن أعطاه هذه السلطة
> بالضبط كما هو الحال فى حالة ان تكون انت حاكم لمدينة ضمن دولة وأوكل لك حاكم الدولة حكم هذه المدينة فأنت مكانه تفعل ما بدا لك وما تراه مناسب كأنك هو*



يعني هنفضل نلف وندور؟

أيوة معه سلطان في نقطة معينة، وهذه النقطة هي نقل الخطية من فوق رأس المعترف التائب إلى صليب المسيح حمل الله رافع خطايا العالم، والمسيح وحده هو غافر الخطايا، أتمنى تكون فهمت




abo_moaaz قال:


> *هكررها تانى واتوب تانى وارجع لربنا تانى بينى وبين ربنا من غير وسيط يحدد التأب من غيره لأن الله وحده هو علام الغيوب ويعلم ما بداخل الانسان وليس أحد أخر*



وهتتاخد وانت خطيتك فوق راسك وهتتحاسب عن كل ما عملت وبالضعف لأن الباب كان مفتوح أمامك وأنت رفضت الدخول فيه ، بس كده




abo_moaaz قال:


> *مجاناً اوكى
> بس انا مش هفضح عمل الشيطان انا هفضح نفسى
> لأن الشيطان مش محتاج حد يفضحه لأن ما بيعملش حاجة كويسة*



تخاف من الإنسان إنه يعرف، ومش خايف من الله؟! يا بجاحتك

وخصوصا إن هذا الإنسان هو الوحيد الذي سيعطيك الإرشاد الروحي المناسب مع المتابعة لكي تقطع الخطية من جذورها تماماً 

لما تروح للدكتور وتخلع هدومك خالص، بتتكسف؟ 

آه تتكسف وماله، لكن انت عارف انه هو اللي هيحدد المرض ويديك العلاج اللي يناسبك




abo_moaaz قال:


> *مفيش داعى لإسلاميات
> 
> ده للكل ولا للمسلمين فقط*



للجميع، لكن لازم أفكرك من وقت لآخر


----------



## abo_moaaz (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



> *يعني هنفضل نلف وندور؟
> 
> أيوة معه سلطان في نقطة معينة، وهذه النقطة هي نقل الخطية من فوق رأس المعترف التائب إلى صليب المسيح حمل الله رافع خطايا العالم، والمسيح وحده هو غافر الخطايا، أتمنى تكون فهمت*



*ان مش بلف وادور انت اللى مش عارف بتحاول تقنعنى بمعنى اخر لكلام واضح ومش انا اللى قولته
وبعدين متنفعش التوبة لله الا عن طريق كاهن هو اللى ينقل الخطية عنى*




> *وهتتاخد وانت خطيتك فوق راسك وهتتحاسب عن كل ما عملت وبالضعف لأن الباب كان مفتوح أمامك وأنت رفضت الدخول فيه ، بس كده*



*فى حاجة ربنا قال لينا عليها اسمها توبة*




> *تخاف من الإنسان إنه يعرف، ومش خايف من الله؟! يا بجاحتك*



*اشكرك على زوقك
انا كان قصدى بإنى هكررها مش نفس الخطية ولكن لأنى بشر سأخطأ مرة تانية وباب التوبة ربنا لم يغلقه فى وجه احد*



> *لما تروح للدكتور وتخلع هدومك خالص، بتتكسف؟
> 
> آه تتكسف وماله، لكن انت عارف انه هو اللي هيحدد المرض ويديك العلاج اللي يناسبك*



*الكلام ده عند الدكتور لأن انا معرفش المرض لكن فى الخطية انا عارف كويس انى عملت حاجة غلط, مش محتاج حد يقولى ان اللى عملته ده غلط

وبعدين ازاى اتوب اكيد ربنا معرفنى فى كتابه ازاى اتوب واكيد الكهنة فى وعظتهم هيفهمونى الكلام ده من غير ما اقول انى عملت كذا وكذا

وبعدين ربنا غفار الذنوب وقابل التأبين مش محتاج وسيط
ولا إيه*


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*

abo_moaaz
لماذا الف و الدوران؟
قلنا لك ان الله وحده من يغفر الخطايا, اذن انتهى موضوعك بالكامل, فلماذا كل هذا اللغو الزائد؟


----------



## abo_moaaz (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



> *لماذا الف و الدوران؟
> قلنا لك ان الله وحده من يغفر الخطايا, اذن انتهى موضوعك بالكامل, فلماذا كل هذا اللغو الزائد؟*




*سيدى ليس ودوران ولكن الموضوع كله ان الايات اللى تم كتابتها لى قرأتها وفهمت منها ما قلت ولم يقنعنى احد بعكس ما فهمت او يشرح لى ما انا عاجز عن فهمه فى ايه واضحة تماما

وان كان هناك لف ودوران فمن الاخوة المسيحيين حول اليه الواضحة

انا فقط اريد ان افهم

ولكن من يشرح يتخيل اننى فاهم الموضوع مثله تماما ولكنى ناسى او شئ من هذا القبيل ولا يعى اننى لا ادرى شئ تماما عن الموضوع وان لى افكار اخرى ممكن تكون مختلفة عن افكاره هو ولذلك لا يحاول ان ينزل من برجه العالى للتحدث ببساطة ويسر ويطيل باله على شوية

كما هو الحال مع حضرتك فى المداخلة انظر*



> *قلنا لك ان الله وحده من يغفر الخطايا, اذن انتهى موضوعك بالكامل, فلماذا كل هذا اللغو الزائد؟ *



*كن هادئ وحليم معى لعلى لا استوعب بسرعة مثلك واكيد لست بذكائك

وشكرا للجميع*


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> *انا فقط اريد ان افهم*


 
ابداً, انت لا تريد الفهم بل تريد المجادلة فقط
الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله وحده من يغفر الخطايا, و لا يوجد اي ذكر كون الكاهن او اي رتبة كنسية اخرى لها اي سلطة في المغفرة

يبقى محاولتك في اللف و الدوران و نسبها الى انك تفهم نصوص كتابية بصورة اخرى هي محاولة فاشلة لتبرير ما تفعل

سؤالك تمت الاجابة عليه و الموضوع انتهى, فلا داعي للف اكثر من ذلك..


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2009)

> هكررها تانى واتوب تانى وارجع لربنا تانى بينى وبين ربنا من غير وسيط يحدد التأب من غيره لأن الله وحده هو علام الغيوب ويعلم ما بداخل الانسان وليس أحد أخر



الأخ أبو معاذ 
اذا فرضنا جدلا أنك قمت بفعل زنا المحارم وذهبت للكاهن للاعتراف بهذه الخطيئه .. فهل تجرؤ أن تفعلها مره ثانيه وتذهب للأب الكاهن وتعترف له عن نفس الخطيه؟ أم ستفكر ألف مره قبل الوقوع بهذه الخطية مره أخرى..؟؟​



> بس انا مش هفضح عمل الشيطان انا هفضح نفسى


تختار أن تفضح نفسك بينك وبين الكاهن .. أم يفتضح أمرك أمام جميع البشر يوم الدينونه؟​


----------



## ديديموس (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> *ان مش بلف وادور انت اللى مش عارف بتحاول تقنعنى بمعنى اخر لكلام واضح ومش انا اللى قولته
> وبعدين متنفعش التوبة لله الا عن طريق كاهن هو اللى ينقل الخطية عنى*



وأقنعك ليه؟ أنا أصلا أرفض تماما أنك تقتنع، بل أنا ضد أنك تقتنع ، لكن كل ما أريده، أن تفهم فقط لا غير 

لا ما تنفعش، أي توبة أخرى لن تكون كاملة، ستعود مرة أخرى للخطية، أم أنك تريد أن الله بنفسه يأتي لك ويعطيك الإرشاد الروحي لترك الخطية؟!!!




abo_moaaz قال:


> *فى حاجة ربنا قال لينا عليها اسمها توبة*



سبق وشرحنا ان التوبة لا تكون كاملة بدون الاعتراف بالخطية 

مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ (ام  28 :  13)




abo_moaaz قال:


> *اشكرك على زوقك
> انا كان قصدى بإنى هكررها مش نفس الخطية ولكن لأنى بشر سأخطأ مرة تانية وباب التوبة ربنا لم يغلقه فى وجه احد*



كما قلتلك هتفضل خطيتك لازقة فيك ليوم القيامة، هتتحاسب عن جميع خطاياك، توبتك غير كافية، عملك لن يفيدك، كل ما تفعله وستفعله ليُغفر ذنبك لن ينفعك أبداً 

المسيح وحده هو من يستطيع أن يرفع خطيتك عنك

لهذا تجسد وفداك بدمه الثمين واشترانا نحن من آمنا به وأصبحنا له 

فليس لك توبة بدون أن تؤمن بالمسيح، ويمكث عليك غضب الله ، ولن يُغفر لك أياً من الأمور التي صنعتها في حياتك، وستحاسب عن كل ما فعلته من وقت ولادتك إلى وقت لحدك



abo_moaaz قال:


> *الكلام ده عند الدكتور لأن انا معرفش المرض لكن فى الخطية انا عارف كويس انى عملت حاجة غلط, مش محتاج حد يقولى ان اللى عملته ده غلط*



آه يا إنسان ، مش قادر تفهم 

انت بتعمل الغلط، وما بتعرفش أصلا انت عملته ليه

فيك المرض والمرض بيستفحل فيك، لحد ما تشوف الخطية حاجة هينة 

افضل بتكبرك وعنادك ده ، هو ده اللي هيضيعك




abo_moaaz قال:


> *وبعدين ازاى اتوب اكيد ربنا معرفنى فى كتابه ازاى اتوب واكيد الكهنة فى وعظتهم هيفهمونى الكلام ده من غير ما اقول انى عملت كذا وكذا
> 
> وبعدين ربنا غفار الذنوب وقابل التأبين مش محتاج وسيط
> ولا إيه*



ربنا عرفنا أننا نتوب بترك الخطية، ونعترف بها 

مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ (ام  28 :  13)

ولهذا فالكنيسة الأولى كانت تطبق هذا أيضاً

وَكَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَأْتُونَ مُقِرِّينَ وَمُخْبِرِينَ بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ (اع  19 :  18)

بل بالأكثر أن يوحنا المعمدان كان يأخذ اعترافات التائبين

وَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأَهْلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَاعْتَمَدُوا جَمِيعُهُمْ مِنْهُ فِي نَهْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ مُعْتَرِفِينَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ (مر  1 :  5)

لذلك أول حاجة سيقولها لك الكاهن عن التوبة، هي ترك الخطية، وتاني حاجة سيقولها لك، الاعتراف بها 

لكن أنت الذي تخاف وترتعب أن يعرف بشري مثلك ما فعلت، ولكنك لا تخاف ولا ترتعب من دينونة الله الحي الذي جعل الاعتراف بالخطية طريقاً لتركها ، لتاني مرة، يا بجاحتك!


----------



## abo_moaaz (7 أبريل 2009)

> الأخ أبو معاذ
> اذا فرضنا جدلا أنك قمت بفعل زنا المحارم وذهبت للكاهن للاعتراف بهذه الخطيئه .. فهل تجرؤ أن تفعلها مره ثانيه وتذهب للأب الكاهن وتعترف له عن نفس الخطيه؟ أم ستفكر ألف مره قبل الوقوع بهذه الخطية مره أخرى..؟؟



*وهل المفروض أنى لا أجرؤ على تكرارها مرة أخرى من أجل أنى لاأعود وأعترف بها للكاهن أم لأنى أخاف معصية الله وأحب أن أكون من المؤمنين الطائعين له فى أومره ونواهيه.*


----------



## abo_moaaz (7 أبريل 2009)

> *تختار أن تفضح نفسك بينك وبين الكاهن .. أم يفتضح أمرك أمام جميع البشر يوم الدينونه؟*



*يوم الدينونة مفيش حد فاضى لحد والكل واقف امام الله منتظر حسابه مش بيشوف حساب اللى جنبو ايه اللى عمله فلان وعلان الكل هيكون فى نفسه وبس.
ولا انت شايف حاجة تانية*


----------



## abo_moaaz (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



ديديموس قال:


> > وأقنعك ليه؟ أنا أصلا أرفض تماما أنك تقتنع، بل أنا ضد أنك تقتنع ، لكن كل ما أريده، أن تفهم فقط لا غير
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*المفروض ان الانسان لا يخشى إلا الله وحده ولا يخاف العباد امثاله سواء كانوا ملوك او كهنة او غيرهم من البشر لا أخشى الا الله وحده*


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سؤال ارجو الرد*



abo_moaaz قال:


> * فأنا ممكن اذهب للكنيسة وأصلى وأتوب وأقر بخطاياي لله وحده وليس لأحد أخر وأطلب منه العفو والمغفرة*
> 
> *ا**لمفروض ان الانسان لا يخشى إلا الله وحده ولا يخاف العباد امثاله سواء كانوا ملوك او كهنة او غيرهم من البشر لا أخشى الا الله وحده*


 


*رائع أخي / abo_moaaz*

*إذهب الى الكنيسة ولو لمرة واحدة و صلي و توب و قر بخطاياك *

*فتحصل على الخلاص الأبدي ... لقد أتى بك الله لهذا المنتدى لكي تحصل على الحياة الأبدية ... المسيح يضمنها لك *


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

قبل الاعتراف و كل الأسرار الكنسية الأخرى..يجب أن يعتمد أولاً، لأنه:

"الحق الحق أقول لك: من لم يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله"...


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

abo_moaaz قال:


> *يوم الدينونة مفيش حد فاضى لحد والكل واقف امام الله منتظر حسابه مش بيشوف حساب اللى جنبو ايه اللى عمله فلان وعلان الكل هيكون فى نفسه وبس.
> ولا انت شايف حاجة تانية*



"واقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الانسان قدام ملائكة الله. 9 ومن انكرني قدام الناس ينكر قدام ملائكة الله. وكل من قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من جدف على الروح القدس فلا يغفر له"

إن كنت لا تحامل فضح الخطية أمام بشري واحد، فكيف ستحتملها أمام الله، و الملائكة و كل البشرية؟


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

*"ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهّرنا من كل اثم" (1يوحنا9:1)
"وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم" (أع 19: 18)
"‎اعترف لك بخطيتي ولا اكتم اثمي.قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي وانت رفعت أثام خطيتي" (مز 32: 5)
"الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء" (مت18: 18)*


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

في الكنيسة الأولى كانوا يعترفون بأفعالهم *قدام الكنيسة كلها*...
و لكن الآن تساهلاً فقط يعترف الإنسان بها قدام الكاهن وحده...
و كمان مش عاجب؟


----------



## ديديموس (7 أبريل 2009)

الأخ أبو معاذ 

حضرتك علقت كتير جدا على هذه الآية
مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ (ام  28 :  13) 

بقولك *

*


> *بس الايه هنا ما قلتش ان الاقرار للكاهن اولا*



فهل الله لا يعلم بما فعلته أنت ومنتظرك كي تقر بها إليه؟

الكاهن لا ينتظرك كي يغفر أو لا يغفر

فقد سبق وأوضحنا أن ليس الكاهن هو من يغفر بل الله - لا أعلم لماذا تصمم على فكرة أثبتنا لك بالأدلة والبراهين خطأها 

الكاهن له سلطان من المسيح بإعطائك الحل فورياً في حال توبتك 
أما إن لم تتب فله السلطان أيضاً من المسيح أن يعزلك من الكنيسة ويخرجك منها لئلا تفسد بقية الشعب

فكما سبق وقلنا ونكرر ونعيد فنكرر أن المسيح بسلطانه الإلهي وضع هذا بحكمته في الكنيسة لغرض التنظيم 


> *سيدى الفاضل لو انا عاوز اكون قريب من ربنا ربنا هيقربللى وهيعرفنى الطريق عن طريق كتابه وعن طريق علماء الدين وكتبهم وعن طريق حجات كتير مش عن طريق انى اتكسف من الكاهن لما اقوله انى عملت الخطية الفلانية فأخاف انى اعملها تانى علشان مكسوف من الكاهن مش من ربنا*



1- لم نخترع سر الاعتراف من عندنا بل هو ثابت في الكتاب المقدس كما رأيت بنفسك

2- ربنا وكتابه وعلماء الدين وكتبهم كله بيقولك تب واعترف للكاهن 

3- الكسوف دي حاجة فرعية، لأنك تعارض اعترافك بخطيتك بحجة أنك "تتكسف" و"تخجل" من أن تقر بها، ولماذا لم تخجل عندما فعلتها؟ 


> *وهل الثابت ان من كانوا يقرون بأفعالهم كان يقرون بها للكهنة أم لله, فأنا ممكن اذهب للكنيسة وأصلى وأتوب وأقر بخطاياي لله وحده وليس لأحد أخر وأطلب منه العفو والمغفرة*



الرجاء أن تفكر قليلاً قبل أن تطرح سؤالك

فمن الواضح أنك لا تسعى للفهم بل للعناد لأنك لو فكرت لعلمت 

أما إجابة على كلامك فأقولك لك أن تفكر، هل إن أرادوا الإعتراف لله كان الكتاب ليقول "يأتون" مجيئهم لمكان يعكس أنهم يعترفون لشخص موجود في هذا المكان، وبما إن الله في كل مكان، فلماذا استخدم الفعل "يأتون"؟؟؟؟ 

أنت تعترف لله على مسامع الكاهن ولا تعترف لأحد آخر



> *لكن لمن سيقول ان اعترف بالخطيه له هو ام لله وحده لا شريك له*



له بالطبع، لأن الله وحده لا شريك له من قال هذا وهو من أعطى الكاهن السلطان لسماع اعترافك هذا 



> *المفروض ان الانسان لا يخشى إلا الله وحده ولا يخاف العباد امثاله سواء كانوا ملوك او كهنة او غيرهم من البشر لا أخشى الا الله وحده*



وإن كنت لا تخشى إلا الله وحده وإن كنت لا تخشى أحداً من العباد فلماذا تخشى الاعتراف إلى هذا الحد؟ 

الإعتراف فريضة من الله سبحانه بها تُمحى الذنوب، ويعود الإنسان ويتوب، وترجع لله القلوب

فالكاهن الخبير كالطبيب الماهر يحدد لك مكان المرض الذي لا تستطيع تشخيصه لنفسك ويعطيك الدواء الشافي لكي تعود لله جديداً مبتعداً عن الخطية وهلاك الخطية


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

"الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء" (مت18: 18)


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد ان الأخ دفع الموضوع الى الإغلاق
لا هو راضي يفهم إن المغفرة لله وحدها و لا هو يرضى يفهم إن الكاهن هو دوره الإرشاد بس
عملنا الي علينا و كفايا مضيعة وقت مع امثاله

يُغلق


----------

